# A little kayak duck hunting...



## puddlehunter (Dec 18, 2011)

Didn't have the best of luck..more my shooting than the ducks..but it's been a while since I have been able to do any duck hunting so I was just happy to be out..


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been using mine too. Every time I have taken it for whatever reason due to poor shooting or no ducks or whatever other reason I can't ever kill ducks to get a photo op with it. Maybe it's got some bad mojo on it.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Dec 19, 2011)

worst mistake i made this summer not buying a kayak. sure wish i had one now


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 19, 2011)

got one... RED... WHAT WAS I THINKING?! 
 

Seriously thinking about getting my hands on some spray paint! Wonder how that will work out?

Also wish I had some good spots to take it duck hunting...


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

We take mine every time. It's a 13 foot sea kayak. We love it. Light but carries all the gear and us.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Dec 19, 2011)

Albert, mine is red too. If you paint it do it right. I painted one and I have to repaint it about every time I take it out because it scratches off. Loving the burlap cover I made for my other one though. I can hide the boat really well with it. I'll be back out tomorrow. If the ducks cooperate I will bring back pictures.


----------



## mikelew (Dec 21, 2011)

just painted mine, I'm sure it will peel of, but looks good right now.  (let me know if links work


----------



## castaway (Dec 21, 2011)

Just got a new kayak and hopefully I can put it to use this weekend.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 21, 2011)

mikelew said:


> just painted mine, I'm sure it will peel of, but looks good right now.



Looks good.  Did you rough up all the surface area with sandpaper first?


----------



## mikelew (Dec 21, 2011)

Flame treated, rubbed down with 91% alcohol, sanded, alcohol again then krylon fusion flat paint with 3 coats of clear (so far).  Just about impossible to get paint to stick to ppe, but for $20 dollars worth of materials its fun to try.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't have a kyak, but FWIW, auto paint stores will have a primer made specifically for allowing plastic bumpers to be painted with regular paint. 

If you're having trouble with your paint coming off then you might try that. 

.02


----------



## mikelew (Dec 21, 2011)

Most bodyshops have  had mixed results with plastic primers, so I left it out this time.  If it peels really bad I may give it a shot the next go round.  If some one does decide to use the primer let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 22, 2011)

Fat Albert said:


> got one... RED... WHAT WAS I THINKING?!
> 
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting my hands on some spray paint! Wonder how that will work out?
> ...



Here's my cheap remedy for the RED kayak! $10 walmart camo burlap! Viola! Duck Hunter Sneak Vessel! Only problem this morning was that the water levels were so low that even the kayak got stuck! That and no ducks... oh well, it wasn't a total wash... at least I got in a killer upper body workout!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought a 15ft green canoe to do this with but I havent used it...Thinking about listing it on the marketplace.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 22, 2011)

We painted a couple kayaks last month.  

First time we lightly roughed the surface with 200 grit paper and then painted with gray primer.  Well that stuff just peeled right off.

Next we ROUGHED up the surface real well with 60 grit paper and an orbital sander.

Then just used regular latex paint from Home Depot and sprayed it on with a gravity fed spray gun.  Mixture of green, black and tan.   Only spots where any paint has come off are a couple corners were we didn't rough it up enough.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you are hunting near the bank, why not just pull the kayak up in the woods and stand on the shoreline?


----------



## stravis (Dec 22, 2011)

bogeyfree31 said:


> If you are hunting near the bank, why not just pull the kayak up in the woods and stand on the shoreline?



My understanding is that would be poaching. The water is public, the bank is private property (assuming it's not a wma).


----------



## The Fever (Dec 22, 2011)

stravis said:


> My understanding is that would be poaching. The water is public, the bank is private property (assuming it's not a wma).



Not entirely sure but the state owns to the water line....dry or wet


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually this was a public lake... the banks are Corps of Eng. property... definitley don't want to be caught on Corps land! My understanding is that as long as you stay in the lake bed... water or not... you are okay.

But the reason I was not standing on the bank was that I FLOATING down thinking I might be able to jump shoot something. The lake bed is very muddy and its hard to walk without sinking knee deep in places. Definitely NOT sneaky. I didn't see any ducks anyways. The pics were my answer to a previous statement I made about buying a RED kayak


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 23, 2011)

The red covered up nice!!!...gotta love float hunting ducks..you never know what is going to be around the next bend.  One of my favorite things to do is float hunt for ducks and when it gets slow, hunt squirrels along the way..it gets a bit expensive with the steel requirement but it's still fun!!!


----------

